# Deere 4115 wont start



## i bleed green (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm kinda frustrated, i used to buy ford 8ns and restore them to resell, and personal use in the mean time. I decided that it took up too much time to get them runnin good again and priorities in my life changes so i went out and bought a brand new John Deere 4115 in July of 2005 with a front end loader, 72 inch belly mower, and 72 inch rear grader blade and also a weight box for the 3 point hitch. I have had a few issues with it since I got it, most of them were with lack of dealer support over the problems that i had. All were fixed under warranty, but i had to go to a dealer 40 minutes away, insted of the dealer 3 minutes from my house, where i bought the tractor. Now the issue is it wont start. It needed a new battery, which i changed, but the thing still wont turn over. The solenoid for the fuel pump clicks when you turn the key on so there is 12 volts goin there. The starter just clicks as if the battery is dead, but there is 12 volts going to the terminals on the starter. There are some relays under the plastic fascia beneath the steering column that make a clicking sound when you try to start it. Do these have anything to do with the starting circuit, i have swapped them out once but am willing to try anything. Could the starter be bad? What can i do to test it? I am recently divorced and dont have the money to take it to the dealer and pay them if i can fix it myself If you have any ideas as to what could be wrong and what i can do to repair it myself. money is an object. Thank you in advance,.

Jeff Passon


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jeff! Sorry to hear that you are starting the new year off with tractor problems. 

I looked at the starter wire diagrams for my 4410 in the shop manaul CD and the positive terminal of the battery is wired directly to the starter solenoid. I suspect yours is wired in a similar fashion. 

Sure does sound like the starter solenoid has gone bad or has frozen in place with this really cold snap that has hit us recently. I would suggest checking to ensure ALL the battery and frame ground connections are clean and tight as well as the positive battery terminal connector. Also check for any blown fusses or fusible wire links. (this would be unlikely) 

If the problem still persists, I would remove the starter and have it bench tested or you can test it yourself if you have some allegator clipped wire leads to hook up the starter and a spare battery. Usually Autozone or O'Reilly's will test them for free. 

If the starter functions properly when bench tested, I think I would be looking at fuses and relays. I can't really guide you on relays as my shop CD covers only my 4410. It may be worth it to purchase one for future use if your dealer can get you one. 

You can check the inside of your fuse/relay panel cover or inside the relay panel for a wire or at least a relay/fuse diagram. Sometimes the same relay is used for a number of functions and this may allow you to swap out and check a relay for proper fuction if you suspect it may be bad. 

Wish I could be more help Jeff. My Deere dealer has no problem allowing me to call the shop and talk to a service tech to get some ideas and help with any problems I have had in the past. Perhaps yours will too. Give it a try, the worst they can do is say no. I think they prefer the customer to eliminate the easy stuff first anyway. 

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## i bleed green (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you very much for the welcome and the info. After posting my question i realized that you have a section dedicated to compact utility tractors of which mine is, but i didnt know how to move the post to the to get attention. Im gonna get that starter off as soon as i can figure out how to get at it with the loader on its accessible, just very difficult, poor design on yanmars part tryin to shove 10 pounds of poop in a 5 pound bag LOL.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't notice when I replied but it is moved to the compact section now.


----------

